# Who's on "Glorious Leader"?



## one35i (Feb 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/w-NshzYK9y0


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Glorious Leader is now sailing inside the canal.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Go, go, go!!!


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Entering Miraflores lock...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is crazy! Tracking your vessel online has really advanced over the last 10 years!


----------



## one35i (Feb 28, 2012)

Wecome to the Pacific, Glorious Leader.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Back in coverage area along the Baja Peninsula. ETA Port Hueneme 5 am April 18.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Got my BMWCCA rebate check today!!!.....now just need car....


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

She's just turned towards PH.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Will there be any way to track once it gets into the VPC?....I am under the impression that there is not...and we just need to sit back and wait for a call from our dealer


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Glorious Leader is anchored in PH!!!!!!its only hours to days now.....


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

leejak said:


> Will there be any way to track once it gets into the VPC?....I am under the impression that there is not...and we just need to sit back and wait for a call from our dealer


Unfortunately I don't think so... the W&W tracking might indicate some movements, but pretty much from here on it's in the blackhole.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Is there any way of knowing when the Glorious Leader leaves PH..then we know for sure the cars have all been unloaded....although I know the ED cars get priority processing at the VDC....


----------



## one35i (Feb 28, 2012)

leejak said:


> Is there any way of knowing when the Glorious Leader leaves PH..then we know for sure the cars have all been unloaded....although I know the ED cars get priority processing at the VDC....


Keep checking MarineTraffic.com. When the ship heads out to Tacoma Washington, the cars have been unloaded. Unless your cars Port of Call is Tacoma Washington, that is.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=309108000


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I'd guess she'd dock at PH for about 24 hrs. So by tomorrow morning or so all cars destined to PH should already be unloaded.

BTW, all BMW's and Mini's are unloaded at PH because this is the only VDC BMW has for west coast.


----------



## one35i (Feb 28, 2012)

roots said:


> I'd guess she'd dock at PH for about 24 hrs. So by tomorrow morning or so all cars destined to PH should already be unloaded.
> 
> BTW, all BMW's and Mini's are unloaded at PH because this is the only VDC BMW has for west coast.


According to this screenshot captured from the beginning of this thread, She will ship out before midnight.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

OK, FANTASTIC....so all cars will be off the boat by tomorrow AM....I know that the ED cars are processed first, then the ordered cars, then dealer stock...I wonder if I will be reunited by this weekend?....probably more likely next week....


----------



## one35i (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, it's as close to midnight as you can get, and she's still in port.....


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Glorious Leader has left PH......that means our cars are now on solid ground at the VPC...


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

OOPS, I mean on solid ground awaiting US Customs Clearance...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

My W&W tracking status now says "discharged".


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

My CA (Jon Shafer) just emailed and said my car has arrived at his dealership!!! Today is day 6 after the ship docked at Port Hueneme :roundel:

But I'm going to be busy these next 2 days and won't be able to go down to SB until Friday


----------



## andy9394 (Mar 3, 2010)

Same here. Greg just called me and said my car has arrived!! Crazy fast this time - dropped on 3/18, arrived at dealership 4/24, just a little over 5 weeks. I guess I'm lucky this time....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

roots said:


> My CA (Jon Shafer) just emailed and said my car has arrived at his dealership!!! Today is day 6 after the ship docked at Port Hueneme :roundel:
> 
> But I'm going to be busy these next 2 days and won't be able to go down to SB until Friday


What a beauty!

:supdude:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> :supdude:


Thanks Jon!!! See you on Friday! :drive:


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Picked up my car tonight(640).....Picts to follow....


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

leejak said:


> Picked up my car tonight(640).....Picts to follow....


Congrats Jack!


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I picked up my car yesterday (April 27):drive::roundel:

I'll post the photos in my ED thread here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=606609


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

*Anyone out there looking for Euro Tag M 1341 Z ?*

I took delivery of my car a few days ago.....My european tags M 1309 was in the trunk but stuck(double sided tape) to the back of my plates is obviously someone else european plates with the number M1341Z....if these are yours, PM me and I will send them to you....would appreciate some kind of proof that those are yours(maybe a picture or something, maybe you can tell me expriation date or something)....Hope these get back who they belong to.....

Jack


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

leejak said:


> I took delivery of my car a few days ago.....My european tags M 1309 was in the trunk but stuck(double sided tape) to the back of my plates is obviously someone else european plates with the number M1341Z....if these are yours, PM me and I will send them to you....would appreciate some kind of proof that those are yours(maybe a picture or something, maybe you can tell me expriation date or something)....Hope these get back who they belong to.....
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, I'd bet the mix up occurred at the dealership. There's another user *andy9394* (scroll a few messages up) who said that his car arrived on the same day at the same dealer.

Both of my rear and front plates were intact on the car. I asked Jon to leave them mounted on the car and that's how they came out. :thumbup:


----------



## andy9394 (Mar 3, 2010)

roots said:


> Hi Jack, I'd bet the mix up occurred at the dealership. There's another user *andy9394* (scroll a few messages up) who said that his car arrived on the same day at the same dealer.
> 
> Both of my rear and front plates were intact on the car. I asked Jon to leave them mounted on the car and that's how they came out. :thumbup:


Hey roots and jack - thats not my plate... I got mine from Greg already, thx.

I hope you guys enjoy you new car.


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Andy:

Thanks, I'm just trying to do a good deed and get these back to the owner who is probably pissed that he did not get his euro plates........The plates may not necessarily belong to a car that went to Pacific, but based on the expiration date, it probably belongs to a car that was on the Glorious Leader.....so thought I would try asking on this thread....


----------



## leejak (Jul 20, 2003)

*New Pictures - Reunited*

Some photos of my reunited 640 ED

Ivory Nappa
M-Sport
Heads Up
Premium Sound
Shadowline Trim

Huper Optik Ceramic 40 Tint
Remounted ED Plates
German Low Emissions Decal(on Windshied)


----------

